# Finally got my first skin today!!!



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Finally it arrived! My first decal skin! This is what I have for now. Sorry I haven't been able to take real pictures yet. :



Kindle 2 Skin - Aspens










What do you think? Hopefully I can take a picture and be able to show you irl.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Very pretty together, Winter!  Isn't it fun getting matching clothes for your kindle?! I just got the blue butterfly cover last week and I love it....I would have ordered the purple one but the blue matched my custom skin.  Enjoy!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

It's too much fun!! I really want a green cover to, Forest. How do you combine different covers with your skin??


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I love the purple butterfly Oberon.  I had it for my K1, and I still miss it.
deb


----------



## beckysma (Mar 9, 2010)

aw maaaaaaaannnnnnn...you are really making me want that combo.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

beckysma said:


> aw maaaaaaaannnnnnn...you are really making me want that combo.


hihihi


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Very pretty combo Author!!  I love it!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

kimbertay said:


> Very pretty combo Author!! I love it!


Author??!! What where Wow wait a minute, that book I have there if you mean The Legend of Oescienne. I am not the author, but I really liked the book, and I decided to use it as my avatar....


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow! Very pretty combo.


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

really cool love the colours in the skin. Awesome


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Beautiful skin, I love the colors.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Finally!!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Beautiful combination, Winter!  The touches of purple in the skin really brings everything together.  Enjoy them!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

love the case and design


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Cobbie said:


> With that beautiful green photo background I can see that skin with a fern green cover in your future. <ducking and running>


Hahaha don't give me ideas  The only thing I worry about is that I am really in love with Forest in dark green... But I think that is solvable with the new Sony 600 I plan to get in addition to Michelle, so it will all work out  I also kind of like both the dragon and RoF in sky blue. Ouch, I love them all!


----------



## clivejones (Apr 4, 2010)

it really is a great combination,green and purple brilliant


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

I like green and purple, surprising combo.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

it is superb


----------



## lizziebeth (Mar 13, 2010)

A beautiful combination for Spring!  Enjoy   By the way, is the skin done in matte?


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Very good combo, enjoy


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Beautiful colors!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Matte yes


----------

